# abandoned pit bull Lakeland Fla



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Sweet Pittie (Chelsey) Abandoned by owner in Lakeland, FL - Needs to be rescued.-have permission to post- from Rescue Ink off FB.





*This was sent in by a lady named Kelly, her and her husband have been feeding and playing with the sweet pup, but they can't take her in because they already have 4 animals. Chelsey needs to be picked up by a rescue so that they can determine the ideal family for her to be placed with. Kelly has already called everywhere she can think of and no one can take Chelsey. They want a rescue to take her before someone calls animal control. They know that she is good with Children and has a very sweet personality. - Admin


Here is the story on Chelsey:

Chelsey is a beautiful 3 year old red nose pit. She has lived next door to us 
since she was a puppy, she has always been treated like an outside dog, but 
there were always a lot of people over there. Then one day the guy and his girl 
split up she moves out , then he moves out and leaves Chelsey behind. We kept 
thinking he was just waiting to get settled and then he would come back for her, 
after 2 months we realize he didn't care and wasn't coming back.

***

*

My husband and I have been feeding her everyday and making sure she has water, 
sometimes my husband sneaks over their and spends time with just to keep her 
social and she loves that. The guy had several kids so obviously she was good 
with kids, and she licks my husband all over his face so she loves the 
attention.

***

*

I've called everyone I could think of ; the humane society, they have no room; the 
SPCA, won't guarantee she won't be put down, she would be evaluated first, and 
then its what ever they decide, well I'm sorry, you cant take a special animal 
like that and spend a few minutes with her and decide her destiny. Then there's 
animal control, all they care about is its a pit and they don't adopt out pits, 
so they are not an option.

As you can see in the picture of her she is beautiful, if I didnt have four dogs 
of my own we would take her in a heart beat, but it wouldnt be fair to our kids 
( dogs) and sure wouldnt be fair to Chelsey. She needs some one on one, and she 
has earned it. 

If you have any questions or would like to contact me, please feel free to do so at:

[email protected] 

I dont know how much longer she has, someone has already called 
animal control on her once, but I stopped them.

Sincerely,
*


----------

